# Between injections



## Swizzle (Nov 30, 2014)

When I pick my puppy up he will have had his 1st injection and I was thinking of taking him outside to toilet, but been to see him today and breeder says he can't go outside til a week after his 2nd injection.

We have an enclosed back garden and I was just thinking of putting him on the patio.

What are your thoughts on this? I know he should not go on grass or be allowed to eat a slug or a snail. And of course walks on the pavement are out.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Are you in the UK? There should be no problem at all with him going in your enclosed back garden or going on grass - eating slugs and snails is never the best of ideas whatever age they are (and my pup was more than a tiny bit obsessed with snail shells for a while ) 

I also took her out lots carried in my arms (or a bag) between her jabs so she could start to get used to the world


----------



## andytashbuddy (Dec 13, 2014)

Buddy is 9 weeks old and we have toilet trained him in our enclosed garden. He's picked it up 90% of the time already.
We aren't planning on walking him yet, happily walk the streets carrying him to get use to sights, sounds and smells.
also happy for him to be social with dogs we know are up to date vaccinated.
I know there is always a risk but I think there is with anything and like our vet advised what he will gain from socialising with vaccinated dogs far out weighs the chance of picking something up.
Maybe not everyone's thought but that's my opinion


----------



## Swizzle (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you, yes I am in the UK and been 2 years since we had a dog in the garden. Understand the thing about carrying him in the vets when I take him for his 2nd injection as don't want him walking where sick dogs have been.
I also want to take him out in the car several times a week. So he gets used to it, my mother in law had a rescue dog who was terrible in the car and I don't want that.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

As a general rule Always carry in public places, or anyway rouge dogs could wander but in your own enclosed garden he will be fine. I carried Murphy near main roads, passed a school at chucking out time, drove him down and carried him round pet shops and generally everywhere I went he did. I met a woman yesterday outside the garden centre with a 9week old cockerpoo puppy in a sling made out of a scarf! Needless to say I did my crazy dog lady turn and pounced on her! Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## king jethro (Nov 6, 2014)

I pick up my little fella Duke this weekend and plan to carry him around to get used to people and noises etc but was wondering is it ok to put him down if he needs a wee or poo ?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

king jethro said:


> I pick up my little fella Duke this weekend and plan to carry him around to get used to people and noises etc but was wondering is it ok to put him down if he needs a wee or poo ?


Only really in your garden, where you know that no other dogs have been.
Your puppy can socialise with another dog - but ONLY if you know 100% that that dog is fully up to date with all his vaccinations. (It would be like introducing a puppy to an already established dog in your home)
I did put my Ralph on the floor in a very large deserted car park for a wee, unlikely that a dog had been there.
Grassy areas such as parks & roadsides are a no no as you don't know what has been there before.


----------



## king jethro (Nov 6, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Only really in your garden, where you know that no other dogs have been.
> Your puppy can socialise with another dog - but ONLY if you know 100% that that dog is fully up to date with all his vaccinations. (It would be like introducing a puppy to an already established dog in your home)
> I did put my Ralph on the floor in a very large deserted car park for a wee, unlikely that a dog had been there.
> Grassy areas such as parks & roadsides are a no no as you don't know what has been there before.


Thanks for the info


----------

